# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  dojenje na javnim mjestima u centru zgb..

## anek

rodila sam prije 2 mjeseca i svaki dan idem u setnju s Vidom, dojim ga na zahtjev - otprilike svakih 2 sata, ali ponekad i cesce naravno bilo gdje kad je gladan, a to znaci u parku, kaficu, restoranu, prvoj klupi, najfrekventnijim mjestima...inace zivim u centru zgb i samo sam 2x vidjela mame kako doje u javnosti u centru grada, pa mi nije jasno kakve su to mame i bebe koje srecem; da li mame izlaze na neke kratke setnjice ili opce ne doje..? mene i vida se moze vidjeti barem 2x svaki dan u "akciji" u gradu..trenutno smo na moru i ovdje smo takodjer "radili radnju" na svim mogucim mjestima. inace, dok sam bila trudna mislila sam da ce mi dojenje na javnim mjestima biti problem, ali cim je Vid prvi put vani zaplakao - uopce nije bilo upitno da li cu mu dati papati, a nisam jos nikad dozivjela neku glupu reakciju ili komentar-uostalom, to je nesto najprirodnije i prekrasno. mame, kaj mislite o tome i gdje ste, mozda nitko s ovog foruma nije iz centra /s tako malom bebom/...? srela sam jednu mamu u setnji koja je bebi davala adaptirano na bocicu, a inace ga doji, ali naravno ne izvan kuce, jer to joj je neugodno...?!

----------


## zrinka

ovdje na forumu ima dosta mama koje doje i koje bez problema doje na javnim mjestima i na svakom mjestu kad je beba gladna....
medjutim, ipak ova sacica mama ovdje nije mjerodavna i obicno zene ili ne doje svoju djecu, ili kombiniraju s adapatiranim (pa to adaptirano daju vani) ili daju bebama svoje izdojeno mlijeko na bocicu ili doje ali kad doje vani, povuku se na osamu jer neke bebe ne vole dojiti u buci i traze mir i tisinu......

ne mora svaka mama dojiti, to je mamama na izbor, a isto tako svaka mama koja doji, ne mora se osjecati dovoljno slobodno i ugodno da doji gdje god se nadje...

sto se tice mene osobno, nikakvih problema nisam imala kad sam dojila u javnosti., pogotovo kad je mislav bio skroz mali....
meni je bilo skroz normalno nahraniti ga kad je gladan, a zbilja se moze dojiti tako da ti se od dojke ni "d" ne vidi  :Smile: ....

sad primjecujem zacudjene poglede kad ga dojim u javnosti (njemu je 34 mjesec zivota) ali sad dobila i pohvale od jedne mame koju napadaju sto jos doji dijete od godinu i pol dana i kad je mene vidila da jos dojim, sva sretna mi je dotrcala i izjadala se  :Smile: ....

iako ne stanujem u zagrebu, dojila sam mislava i u centru zagreba, i na cvjetnom trgu, i na jelacic placu ili na terasi kafica, mislim ne smatram to ni problemom  ni nekom velikom stvari...
isto kao sto cu ja pojesti sendvic na ulici tako i moje dijete moze dobiti svoj obrok.....

meni je sve to normalno a i sad se raznjezim kad vidim da mama doji svoje dijete, to je meni prekrasan prizor....

i ako ikad dodjes na neki sastanak roda, e tu ces vidjeti dojenja na sve strane  :Smile: ......

----------


## zrinka

opcenito o dojenu u javnosti mozes vidjeti na nasem portalu na:

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=110&Show=271

----------


## MalaSirena

Nisi jedina... veli MM da mi je cice valjda vidio cijeli Zg  :D  :D  :D

----------


## anek

Ma jasno da je to izbor, a i kuzim da je nekima neugodno; i meni je osobno ipak draze kad smo negdje na osami, u prirodi, parkicu, gdje je mirnija i intimnija atmosfera..samo rijetko vidim da mame doje, pa sam se vec zapitala..

----------


## Mamita

retko je to.... na žalost.

----------


## Mamita

rijetko...


ne znam što mi je danas, već treći put ne napišem dobro, ili mi fali dio ili postam neki brlj....

----------


## Mima

Ne znam da li znate, ima u Kamarisu za kupiti dobrih majica za dojenje.

----------


## Mamita

kakve su to majice za dojenje?

----------


## Mima

Imaju prorez, tako da mi se čini da su zgodne za dojenje na javnom mjestu - ima ih i na Kamarisovoj web stranici

----------


## Mamita

i pošto su?


sori zbog glupih pitanja, samo čavljam...

----------


## Mamita

ČAVRLJAM

----------


## Mima

Oko 120 Kn majice kratkih rukava

evo url-a http://www.kamaris.hr/stranica.asp?ID=13

----------


## Oriana

evo ja sam jedna od onih kojima je to neugodno, dojim svoju bebu ali samo u krugu obitelji mogu reći "javno". Nije mi problem pred mojim roditeljima, niti pred sestrom ili bratom. No, MM-ovi ne dolaze u obzir, umrla bi od srama. Kao prvo jako su stari i to im bi bio šok (kaj sad ta cicu vadi van). Ne želim sukobe. 
Osim toga sramežljiva sam i koliko god da je to prirodno ja rađe svojeg miceka nahranim doma, odemo u šetnju na 2 sata i doma. Ako je slučajno gladan sjednem u auto i tu ga nahranim.

----------


## Mamita

Joj Oriana pa imaš već dva komada, zar te nije prošao taj sram?  :D  :D  :D

----------


## ms. ivy

dakle, mi smo prilično blizu centra i dojimo gdje god nas uhvati glad.  :wink: nisam primijetila da ljudi nešto posebno gledaju, kamoli komentiraju - a zašto i bi??
jednom smo papali i na zidiću... znate one male uličice između Maksimirske i Zvonimirove, kuće imaju ograde okolo na koje se može sjesti... miša je uhvatila šiza (bio je prehlađen tada), ja sjela na prvi zidić i uvalila cicku.   :Laughing:  pa kaj, da pustim dijete da plače deset minuta do kuće ili prvog parka? moja mama umrla od smijeha...

----------


## Kaja

Ja živim daleko od Zagreba, a moje cice su još u trudnoći dobile novo ime "bočice". Kad moja Dora zaplače, gdje god se nalazile, jedna od dviju "bočica" je spremna. 

Baš smo jučer imale "akciju" u kafiću - neki su me pogledali i prošli; neki su pogledali, krenuli pa šokirano opet pogledali  :shock:  a njima sam sa smiješkom mahnula.

Potpisujem Zrinku kad kaže:



> isto kao sto cu ja pojesti sendvic na ulici tako i moje dijete moze dobiti svoj obrok.....

----------


## kloklo

Mi isto bez problema dojimo svugdje  :wink: 

Mene MM zeza da sam egzibiocionist :D ali ja to zaista ne radim zato da bi nekom neš dokazivala, inatila se, egzibiovionirala ili tak nekaj...ne...već zato što kad vidim kako je Leo sretna kad vidi cicu i kako blaženu facu ima dok papa, ja se sva rastapam od sreće i miline i u tom trenutku ne postoji nitko osim nas dvije 

I taman da se pol Zagreba sjati oko nas i gleda nas u čudu, meni bi bilo svejedno...meni je predivno vidjeti mamu dok doji dijete i znam da ima puno ljudi koji nas gledaju sa simpatijama...a oni kojima je to čudno, strano i neprihvatljivo...a kaj ću im ja, ko im kriv  :wink:  

Ps. ovdje ne ubrajam srameče mame kojima je neugodno  :wink:  svi smo mi različiti i glupo je tjerati se na nešto ako nisi takav tip  :wink:

----------


## Lutonjica

i ja sam, nažalost, bila srameća mama zarinih prvih 5 mjeseci... ali onda me odjednom spopalo odsramljivanje i sad dojimo svugdje  :Smile:  i ja sam u centru, anek, a di si ti??? nisam vidjela nijednu dojeću mamu do sada, gdje se skrivaš?   :wink:

----------


## kloklo

> egzibiovionirala


Hahaha..kak mi je samo ovo uspjelo..a htjela sam, narafski, napisati: "egzibicionirala"   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Bit će da nam je danas svima sparina lupila u glavu, pa bez veze lupamo po tastaturi, ha, Klia  :D

----------


## kloklo

Ma, ne, Klia...Mamita   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   Jooooooooooj sama se sebi smijem tak da me trbuh boli...idem ja spavat, bolje će mi bit   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Morwen

Mi isto dojimo svugdje. 
Onog trena kad sam shvatila da svoju srećicu mogu umiriti cicom, počeli smo dojiti gdje god nam je to trebalo. Dosada smo imali iskustva sa kafićima i velikim trgovačkim centrima (Baumax, Bauhaus, KingCross, MBM). Nigdje nismo doživjeli nikakve neugodnosti. Ljudi ili to uopće ne primjete ili ako i primjete nam se nasmješe.  
A što se mog srama tiče, meni bi bilo puno neugodnije da mi plače na sav glas i da je ne mogu umiriti.

----------


## kloklo

> A što se mog srama tiče, meni bi bilo puno neugodnije da mi plače na sav glas i da je ne mogu umiriti.


Morwen

----------


## mamma Juanita

Sad će me možda netko optužit da opet filozofiram, ali mene uvijek rastuži kad pomislim u kakvom mi to društvu živimo kad se jedini od svih živućih sisavaca sramimo hranjenja djeteta u javnosti onim što je priroda namijenila.
A istovremeno smo pomalo oguglali na neke totalno bolesne i izvitoperene pojave kao što je npr. krv do koljena na TVu ili totalnu seksualiziranost u društvu i to već u dječjoj dobi. Nisam nikakva konzervativka, dapače, ali ta lagana pedofilija me užasava.
Poželjno je da žena izgleda seksi, to nam svi časopisi poručuju, ali ako izgleda majčinski (šta god to bilo, valjda bi se mama koja doji tu uklopila), to je izgleda manje poželjno.
I sve se to savršeno poklapa s teorijom da zapadna civilizacija nije uopće "baby friendly" . 
Sad ovo zvuči zbilja depresivno.
Evo da popravim dojam pozivam sve srameće mame da se "odsrame" i hrabro podignu majice :D , jer što će se češće takav prizor viđat, to će ljudima postajat prihvatljiviji i normalniji.
Bdw, i ja sam osjećala nelagodu s prvim djetetom i izbjegavala dojiti vani, ali sam je odlučila pobijediti, jer mi je išlo na živce da mi je nelagodno a ne radim ništa loše.
Da loše! Najprirodnije i najslađe na svijetu  :Smile:  .
Sad dojimo gdje god se zateknemo ako Hanna traži, a najslađe je uspravno u maminoj marami :D !

----------

Mi smo prvih par tjedana imali malo srama, a nakon toga je meni jednostavno nešto puklo i rekoh 'ko vas šiša'... :D 

Imala sam jedan komentar od neke babetine u kafiću u centru, ali sam je tako fino oprala da se crvenila još pola sata.

Jednostavno sam joj objasnila da mogu ili podojit svoje dijete ili ga pustit da vrišti od gladi, ali u tom ga sklučaju ona može nunat i smirivat jer meni ne pada na pamet.

Onak...idiotski mi je uopće pomislit na to da ga ja mogu umirit, imam sredstvo, ali mu ne dam.

Iako razumijem i cure kojima je neugodno, ali vidim da su one ionako našle sistem koji za njih funkcionira. :wink:

----------


## Vrijeska

Ja ne dojim na frekventnim mjestima zato jer je moja mala previše znatiželjna: povuče dva gutljaja pa se okreće, a iz mene šprica na sve strane  :?   :Laughing:  Baš i nije neka slika dok ja hvatam gazu, držim sisu, nju pridržavam da mi ne ispadne itd.
Radije ju podojim u autu, parku, nekoj garderobi i sl. - glavno da nam nitko ne prolazi blizu i da nema nekih primamljivih zvukova (npr. lajanje pasa, glazba, trubljenje auta i sl.)

----------

Ah...Karla ti zvukovi nikad nisu interesirali ako je klopa u pitanju... :D  8)

----------


## Fortuna

nije u vezi dojenja na javnom mistu u zagrebu ali  evo iz trogira......... za uskrs kad sam bila ja sam malome davala jist kad je trazija bez obzira dal je to u kaficu, na rivi, u setnji i slicno i mogu rec da sam dozivila da su me par zena ( razlicite generacije i  sve su bile mame) opomenile da to ne radim dok sam na podrsku i odobravanje   u vezi dojenja kako na javnommistu tako i inace sve u vezi dojenja naisla od  muskaraca ( od mog tetka, rodaka, susida pa do nepoznatih koji su cekali red za na brod)

ja kad dajem malome jest nista se ne vidi, uvik je to diskretno i takoreci ni ne zna se jel on spava ili sise jer nosim  dva gornja dila  i uvik i pazim da sve bude u redu.

ono sta me jako iznenadilo je i to da kad sam  kod prijateljice  nakon  crnog rizota kojeg smo jeli na terasi isla podojiti maloga njena mater ( koja ima troje dice) njena sestra ( 2 dice) i moja prija ( jedno dite) su mi rekle da di to dajem malome jest (jer su tu iza kuce bili i njen otac i zet) i da nek odem unutra u  sobu nahranit dite jer TO NIJE LIPO ZA VIDIT.
 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

iskreno receno puno puta sam promislila kako pojedine rode ili forumasice idu u agresivno reklamiranje dojenja i nije mi bilo jasno zasto sve dok nisam  otisla doli i susrela se sa svim mogucim preprekama tamo di se covik i najmanje nada da ce  na njih naici

----------


## IRENA

fortuna, ja sam isto za uskrs u trogiru bila velika atrakcija s dojenjem!!!! beba _već_ 5 mjeseci a još ništa ne jede!!!
hitno rode u trogir!!!!
a u centru zgb isto baš često ne vidim mame da doje, tj. nisam nikad vidjela. ali to me ne sprečava da kad se tamo nađemo dojim. u druge ljude ni ne gledam pa me baš briga kako reagiraju. jedino mi neki put poneka bakica kaže:"sreća da imate mlijeka!"  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Daniela32

Ma tko bi rekao da su Trogir i Split tako blizu? Ja u Splitu praktički nikad nisam imala problema, samo pozitivno! Jedino jedan put, i to kad je Luki bilo cca 20 mjeseci, nakon traumatičnog vađenja krvi na Higijenskom zavodu ja mu u PRAZNOJ čekaoni brzo dam siku smirilicu, a neka laborantica u prolazu mi kaže; gospođo, pa ajte tamo u onu sobu, zašto tu dojite???

A i meni su bakice najjače, često su mi prilazile i pričale da su *šestero dice odranile na prsima.... kako je najmlađi dojio do škole...* i ostale Rodi normalne stvari.   :Laughing:

----------

Dobro, meni dojenje do škole jednostavno djeluje malo pretjerano, ali svako svome... :wink: 

Al htjedoh se pohvaliti na temu Splita i Kaštela...

NITKO me nije pitao, prigovorio, ma ništa...Hodali smo u klokanici, autosjedlaica je bila u prvom planu 80% vremena, dojila sam svugdje čisto zato što mi je tako bilo najjednostavnije...Jedino sam Karla ostavila na čuvanje kćerki od bratića kad sam išla tati na sprovod, ipak maloj bebi nije mjesto na pogrebu...

Još su mi svi govorili kako je to super, a sestrična mi je rekla i da je moj polu-brat dojio kod njene mame skupa s njom jer izgleda da njegova mama ili nije htjela ili nije mogla... :D 

A računajte da je to bilo prije nekih 50 godina...kako se sve promijenilo od tad...možete sad zamislit da neka mama koja ne doji svoje dijete za to prepusti drugoj ženi??

----------


## Mamita

mene je onaj napad na žene koje ne doje u javnosti ili ne doje nikako prošao jer sam frustracije istresla na zatvorenom forumu...

----------


## happy mummy

eh, ja sam samo 10 km udaljena od Splita i vec sam predmet zgrazanja u selu. ja se zezam da su mi sike postale "javno dobro" od kada se rodila lucija, ali me to ni malo ne pogadja da bi me sprijecilo da joj dam dojiti kad god pozeli. kako moji roditelji stoje 2 km udaljeni, normalno je da predvecer otidemo pjeske do njih, i da na ovoj zegi lucija ozedni. dignem je iz kolica, zakacim na siku, pokrijem je majicom i polako setamo, guramo kolica ispred sebe i jedemo. uglavnom me prate zgrozeni pogledi susjeda, a finale je bila jedna poznanica koja mi je otvoreno rekla da sam luda kad "to mogu radit tako po putu, sta maloj ne dam caja da pije akoj je vec zedna..."

----------


## anek

Lutonjice, ja ti zivim iza Traumatoloske, i svaki dan secem po Ribnjaku, Zrinjevcu, Cvjetnjaku, Gornjem gradu, Iblerovom..ma svugdje idemo..ja imam osjecaj da su me SVI vidjeli. Trenutno sam u Vodicama i mogu reci da ljudi ovdje stvarno super reagiraju, svi su razdragani /iako sam primijetila da sve "domace" mame sa malim bebama daju adaptirano na bocicu, cajek i sl., niti jednu nisam vidjela da doji/ - ako skuze sta radimo - jer i ja imam sistem pokrivanja gazom tak da se isto ne kuzi odmah, nije bas ono gola cica u prvom planu. Takodjer sam skuzila da muskarci definitivno pruzaju cesto puta cak i vecu podrsku! Glavna je fora kako reagiraju turisti - mi im dodjemo ko turisticka atrakcija; bulje razdragani, npr. danas na plazi kad sam dojila penzici madjari koji su lezali pored bili su totalno ocarani, cak su se u jednom trenutku i okupili oko mene, Vida i MM /sto je fakat vec bilo malo smijesno/ i nesto pricali na madjarskom                                                                                                                                                                   , pa sam tak saznala da se na madjarskom djecak kaze KIŠLAJ, tako da citav dan djetence zovemo KIŠLAJ VID. :D By the way, drago mi je da sam potakla mnoge mame da napisu nesto na ovu temu...

----------


## ms. ivy

> uglavnom me prate zgrozeni pogledi susjeda, a finale je bila jedna poznanica koja mi je otvoreno rekla da sam luda kad "to mogu radit tako po putu, sta maloj ne dam caja da pije akoj je vec zedna..."


  :Confused:   :shock:   :Idea:   :Rolling Eyes:   i ostali prikladni smajlići...
a da joj daš fantu, možda bi djetetu pasalo?? dakle, svašta!!

----------


## anek

Nego, ja nikako ne kuzim kako ubaciti fotkicu moga djeteta tak da se pojavljuje ko svima vama sa strane...  :Idea:   :Confused:

----------


## Mamita

moraš imati malu sliku određene veličine na svom pc-ju.

klikneš gore na vrh strane na Profil i odeš na dno stranice tamo ima uploadanje Avatara tj. te male slike (čak ti piše kolika smije biti)


žajde probaj

----------


## Oriana

> Joj Oriana pa imaš već dva komada, zar te nije prošao taj sram?  :D  :D  :D


Mamita, je imam dva komada prava - da se cure trgaju za njih   :Laughing:  
I obojica obožavaju cike (Luka više ne cica ali ih voli gledati), ali mamu je sram u javnosti i točka..
Mama je takva   :Laughing:

----------


## anek

Mamita, imam Mac kompic, ne znam jel to ima neke veze, al nece mi nikako...pitacu MM da on proba.

----------


## Roza

Ja isto samo dojim svoju Luciju, koja sada ima 5 mjeseci. Na jvnim mjestima smo se hranile samo par puta, dok je bila manja. Sad nema šanse da je nahranim negdje gdje ima za nju interesantnih stvari. Samo se razgleda okolo a cica joj je onda sporedna stvar. 
Ali smo se zato hranili u gostima, tj. mi odemo s Lucijom u posjetu nekom i taj netko obavezno vidi i mamine cice. Nikad nisam čula neki  problematični komentar, svima je to bilo baš simpatično.

----------


## Lutonjica

anek, ja sam ti odmah prek puta gjure II  :D i šetamo po istim mjestima! javi se kad se vratiš za jedno dojenje u paru   :Smile:  
inače, ja ne koristim nikakvu gazu, i sad kad je toplo, a ja hodam naokolo u malim majcama, pol trbuha mi se vidi dok dojim, ali je zara već dovoljno duga i debela i još uvijek doji u poluležećem položaju pa moju golotinju  pokrije svojim tijelom  :wink: ne znam kak bu to izgledalo kad poželi dojiti sjedeći mi u krilu...
i nju isto ništa ne zanima dok papa, iako je već dosta velika, tako da je bez problema mogu dojiti i na najprometnijim i najbučnijim mjestima, nema toga što bi njoj odvratilo pažnju od cice...

e da, prošle subote sam bila na jednom vjenčanju u petrovoj crkvi, i bile su jedna mama i curka od jedno 2-3 godine (ne znam baš to najboje procijeniti   :Rolling Eyes:  ). dok su ulazile u crkvu, mala mami kaže: "daj cicu, daj cicu", ja sam se tak raznježila i odmah mi je bilo žao što nisam i ja zaru povela sa sobom. i ljepo su sjele i dojile, a meni srce treperilo do miline   :Smile:

----------


## mamma san

Dojim Lovru gdje god jesam. Jedini uvjet je da mu ne puše na glavu. Tako da smo krstili sve parkove u gradu, kafiće po Tkalči, Jelačićev plac, Cvjetnjak, kafiće po Bogovićevoj.  :D  :D  :D 
Nisam vidjela niti jedan zaprepašteni pogled. Ili nitko nije ništa zamijetio, ili podrazumijeva dojenje pod normalno, ili ga odobrava.  :D      

A moram priznati da mi je najveći gušt naći se u gradu sa Tweety i Franom i onda nastupa šopanje u paru!!!!!!!!!!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

Neki dan u Trstu, sjela ja na jedan zidić kako bih nahranila Lauru. Onih nekoliko ljudi koji su sjedili oko mene brzo su se razbježali, tako da smo neko vrijeme sjedile same. Ljudi su prolazili, neki su se zagledali pa šokirali, a neki su se smiješili. Malo poslije mjesta na zidiću su se ponovno popunila, a jedna curica (3,4 god) je stala ispred nas i dok Laura nije pojela nije skinula pogled. Pitala me je može li i ona probati  :Laughing:  .

Stvarno nemam nikakvog srama dojiti u javnosti - bilo kuda, cica svuda, ali isto tako ni ne osuđujem mame kojima je to neugodno. Glavno da nam djeca nisu gladna  :D !

----------


## tweety

vidim da ti je mamma san vec rekla kako mi to radimo u duetu.i to bas po centru.jednom nam se i lutonjica pridruzila.ja sam bila uvjerena da cemo nas tri sa izbacenim cicama sutradan izaci u Jutarnjem.

nakon sto sam prije dva mjeseca izlila punu bocu caja po Franu,jer me bilo sram dojiti u bircu,pa sam trcala sa mokrim djetetom doma,odlucila sam da necu vise cirkusariti,vec cu vaditi cicku di i kad Fran pozeli. zato nam sad setnjce traju i traju,bez stresa kad ce zaplakati,jer papica je uvijek tu,svjeza i na optimalnoj temperaturi.

----------


## happy mummy

> uglavnom me prate zgrozeni pogledi susjeda, a finale je bila jedna poznanica koja mi je otvoreno rekla da sam luda kad "to mogu radit tako po putu, sta maloj ne dam caja da pije akoj je vec zedna..."
> 			
> 		
> 
>    :shock:     i ostali prikladni smajlići...
> a da joj daš fantu, možda bi djetetu pasalo?? dakle, svašta!!


ms, ivy, zakon si!
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   kako se samo nisam sjetila fante, sigurno bi poslije nje lucija dobro podrigivala  :wink:

----------


## anek

lutonjica, moze!! :wink:

----------


## NanoiBeba

Da li je neka od vas - možda Mama san u četvrtak dojila dijete u jednom od kafića (mislim KIC) u Preradovićevoj??

Baš mi je bilo simpa i prvi put sam to vidjela u Zagrebu (jesam u Grazu).

Ja isto dojim vani, ali još nisam ( a mislimda niti neću - malo sam konzerva) u kafiću. Ali scena je bila prekrasna. Nekoliko mama  s bebačima je sjedilo za stolom, a jedna od njih je dojila.

Ma vraga neću, ak mi dijete ogladni budem. Ali do sada sam izbjegla.

----------


## tiaiva

ja nikada nisam vidjela nekoga kako doji na javnom mjestu (osim mene) i zbog toga mi je malo ..... a dojili smo se svagdje. i svakakvih komentara smo čuli, prvi put u kafiću MM je u zemlju htio propasti od srama a sad tia ne smije kmeknuti odmah viče pa dobro hoćeš joj dati sisu..

----------


## mamma san

Nanoibeba, na žalost, u KIC-u nisam dojila nikada u društvu više mama. Ali jesam u društvu MM u Escobaru!!!!!!  :D  Krstila sam i Cvjetnjak, Buldog, Sunce (omiljeno mjesto  :D ), itd........ 

Danas sam opet speeeeeecijaaaaaaaalno uživala sa Tweety i Franom (nakon dugo vremena)............ :D

----------


## mamma san

PS Zaboravih nadodati, Nanoibeba, ukoliko ti je neugodno sama započeti, pp-ejaj nam pa se dogovorimo sa Tweety u gradu na vatrenom krštenju!!!  :D  :D

----------


## NanoiBeba

Mamma san, ne idem baš sama u grad s bebom. Dečki imaju novi auto, pa nama curama ostaje stari koji meni služi za obavljanje stvari ali ipak se ne usudim u njega staviti bebinu stolicu. Tak da sam samo po kvartu, a tu dojim bez frke.

----------


## tiaiva

e da neki dan nisam pisala kako nikada nisam vidjela nekog ko doji na javnim mjestima sigurno danas na tržnici ne bi vidjela mamu s malim bebaćem kako kupuje, hoda i doji :D , došlo mi da ju izljubim

----------


## Morwen

Tiaiva, to ti je to! Tak smo i mi prije nekih mjesec dana bili u MBM-u (rasadnik bilja) i kupovali sadnice. Kad je došlo do frke, ja curu na cicu i hodaj dalje... MM je trpao biljke u kolica i uživao u pogledu na nas dvije. Svi, baš svi koje smo putem sreli su se raznježili kad su nas vidjeli.  Jedna od radnica ondje mi je rekla da ona svoju dvogodišnju djevojčicu još doji i ne namjerava još prestati

----------


## gloria

U Zagrebu sam vidjela ciganke da doje na javnim mjestima,prosjake i beskucnike...i nisam se cudila..vjerovala sam da je to zato sto se nemaju gdje skloniti...u Svedskoj nema beskucnika i prosjaka ali sve mame doje na javnim mjestima...ima sisa koliko hoces...svakakvih malih,velikih,cistih,znojnih(u teretani sam gledala znojnu sisu u ustima bebe bljak!)...milina od prizora svi podjetinjimo i radujemo se kad vidimo dobru punasnu sisu!
Muski svjet s nasih podrucja (oni lijepo odgojeni)zaista dozivljavaju neugodnosti kad ih suvremena snajka ili djeverusa zaskoci iznenadnim pripremanjem dojke za podoj u njihovoj dnevnoj sobi,parku,nekoj od klupa u trznom centru i sl.hehhehehe!Jadnici-stvarno su koma..nestignu se snaci..zamucaju..zbune se...hahahah..A snajkic doceka: sta je rista-nikad nisi vidio sisu?Beba papa!hehheheh!!!

----------


## tweety

NanoiBeba ucini to ubrzo jer nas je mali cirkus (Fran i ja) samo do cetvrtka i li petka u ovom gradu, a u troje je zabavnije nego u dvoje :wink:

----------


## tweety

nanoibeba sorry,nisamvidjela drugu stranicu na ovom topicu,pa nisam vidjela niti tvoj odgovor mammi san.
nista onda od trisa

----------


## NanoiBeba

Tweety, i mi idemo na more - brojimo sitno. 
Svi badići su mi bikiniji zbog lakšeg dojenja, a linija nije sjajna nakon drugog poroda. HA!HA!

----------


## Ribica

Nemam nikakvih problema s dojenjem na javnom mjestu, ali Tin je malo zahtjevniji, tj. svaki sum mu odvuce paznju, a pogotovo ako Mis skace oko nas, pa tako pokusavamo pronaci mirnija mjesta. Ali doili smo mi i nasred Jelacic placa, zasto ne?

Povodom teme, frendica na poslu, mojih godina, bez djece, spomenula mi je kako joj je to neukusno i neprimjereno da se dijete doji na ulici ili da je netko vidi, cak je spominjala i dojenje u stanu gdje smatra da se treba povuci u drugu sobu ili tako nesto. Na to sam je upitala kako se ona osjeca kada jede sendvic ili hamburger hodajuci po cesti ili sjedeci u klupi na parku? Slijedece pitanje je bilo da sto bi napravila kada se nalazi usred grada, a beba place jer je gladna? Nadam se kad jednog dana postane majka da ce promijeniti svoje misljenje kao sto je i jedna nasa zajednicka prijateljica.

----------


## happy mummy

Ribice, i ne moras se nadati da ce ti kolegica promijeniti misljenje. ja nazalost (njenu zalost) imam dobru poznanicu koja je odustala od dojenja nakon 12 dana, "jer nije imala dovoljno mlijeka, a i ne zeli se dovest u situaciju da se sramoti jer da na primjer mala od godine dana trci za njom po gradu i vice mamice, mamice, daj mi sisice" . od tada i nismo vise tako dobre poznanice

----------


## Zvoncica

Ja sam jucer dojila u parku. Ali posto sam malo sramezljivija   :Embarassed:  , a na klupi do nas su bili neki decki, ja sam se digla i potrazila najzabaceniju klupu u parku, digla majicu i...navali sine! Danas sam kupila majicu za dojenje od Kamarisa  8) . Kako bebaca moram nadohranjivati, ja mu spremim bocicu kad idemo u setnju. Ali mali pametnjakovic bas nece bocu kad smo vani. I onda sta mi preostaje? Ne mogu pustiti da mi dijete urla do doma. Zato ja sad imam "specijalnu majicu" i odmah cu je sutra obuci za u setnju!  :D  
Proslu zimu sam bila u Americi i izasla vani sa prijateljicom kojoj je bebac imao tek 20 dana. Isli smo u shopping mall (glavna setnica   :Razz:  ). I tamo lijepo, uz muski i zenski WC, imaju prostoriju za presvlacenje beba i prostoriju za dojenje (sa foteljom). A da! Imaju i family WC, sto je vrlo zgodno ako ste npr. tata, a imate malu kcer. Kako stvari stoje u Evropi? Ima li tamo nursing room uz WC?

----------


## plavaa

> Lutonjice, ja ti zivim iza Traumatoloske,...


Susjeda  :wink:

----------


## anek

plavaa, pa di si ti?!

----------


## mamma san

Anek, i ja sam živjela iza Traumatološke.  :D  Di si ti??

----------

Evo ja danas popodne bila 2h u VIP caffeu na Cvjetnom, puno mama s bebama je prolazilo, ja sam i dojila i čitala i škicala okolo i nikako da vidim neku drugu...sve neke s čajekima...

Trebalo bi stvarno organizirat jedno masovno okupljanje :D

----------


## pinocchio

mi papamo di god stignemo, i ne samo to -  mazimo se ako treba i spavamo na ciki kad nam se prispava (tako barem popijem kavu do kraja). komentara nije bilo, a poglede i ne primjecujem jer ne skidam pogled s njenog blazenog lica dok je na cici.

----------


## Hanna

U pocetku mi je bilo neugodno iako te u Svedskoj nitko ne gleda, muskarci znaju da nije lipo gledat tako da te nij jedan ne bi pogleda.
Ali eto jednog lipog dana ja u centru Sthlm-a trazim mirnu ulicu da podojim Angelinu i nadjem jednu sa klupicom i bas je bila prazna,.... pocnemo mi lipo kad dolazi autobus put turista :shock: Japanci, navodno IZA mojih ledja je muzej a ja ga nisam vidla.
Oni svi prolaze i gledaju u mene, a ja se pravin luda.
Odu oni, dodje druga povorka, ovog puta 30 ljudi iz neke istocno EVropske zemlje i ovog puta gledaju muski i komentiraju :shock: 
Ja popizdila, pa mislim se ko vas hebe
Nakon toga me vise nikad nije sram dojit vani, a imam i majice za dojenje pa ide lako.
Da vidite kad se mi skupimo nas 10 sa bebama u neki cafee(ovde se ne pusi u kaficima) i dojimo coporativno, ludnica  :D

----------


## an@

Baš smo bili za vikend u Tuheljskim i bilo mi je super kada sam vidjela mamu kako doji bebača. I ja sam znala Mariju dojiti u javnosti. Na početku mi je bilo malo neugodno, ali poslije mi je to bila normalna stvar. 
Najbolje je bilo na moru prošle godine. Malo malo mi je vadila cicu i papala. 

Offtopic, nikad neću zaboraviti tuširanje na moru u tuš kabini. Marija i ja pod tušem, a MM stoji ispred i pomaže mi i taman da će ju uzeti van u ručnik, Marija je primila moju cicu samo s ustima i ne pušta je. Možeti si zamisliti prizor. MM je drži da je uzme a ona se zakačila i nepušta.

----------

> 30 ljudi iz neke istocno EVropske zemlje i ovog puta gledaju muski i komentiraju :shock:


Ja bi im uredno rekla 'dobar dan' da znaju da sam skužila o čemu pričaju i nastavila dalje...

----------

Meni je prirodnije vidjeti bebu sa sikom u ustima, nego trudnicu sa cigaretom. Možda je u pitanju društvo, a možda ja.... ali ja to nikako ne mogu probaviti! Mi se već susrećemo i sa komentarima tipa: "Tako veliki dečko, a još sisa!" A dijete ima osam mjeseci! Čak! 
Mi se isto poslužimo kada se ukaže potreba. Kaja, nisi jedina u ovoj žabokrečini!

----------


## ttiinnaa

...papali na Jarunu u Malom Princu... :wink:

----------


## stray_cat

za sramezljive curke, tak su meni preporucili u birou za konzultacije ak mi je bas neugodno dojit vani da je pomocni punkt garderoba za presvlacenje u svakom ducanu

tu jos nisam vidila mamu koja je dojila vani, zapravo je nekako malo zena koje opce doje. usprkos silnoj pomoci koja se moze dobiti zene kod prvih problema jednostavno odustaju od dojenja

----------


## NatasaM...

an@, super mi je "slika" pod tusem  :D  :D  :D

----------


## anek

I ja sam jos u bolnici skuzila da dosta mama vec u startu odlucuje da nece dojiti, kao nemaju mlijeka i kaj ja znam, a cini mi se da su vec unaprijed odlucile da nece - jasno da je to osobni izbor svake zene, ali misli da pojma nemaju sto propustaju i kakav ucinak dojenje ima za dijete, ne samo kao prehrana nego i u psiholoskom smislu...Mislim da se i dosta zena ne odlucuje za dojenje jer kao da nemaju "povjerenja" u vlastito tijelo - u bocici vidis kolko i kaj dijete jede...ne znam, mozda zvuci glupo, al tak mislim.. 
Inace evo jedne moje epizode dojenja u gradu prosli tjedan; vani je bilo jako vruce, Vid poceo plakati neutjesno, a ja s njim nasred Frankopanske, sve puno ljudi, nigdje klupe, nicega sto bi posluzilo...a ja uletim u djecji ducan i s vrata prodavacici objasnim da moram podojiti dojete, i da li mogu negdje kod njih u ducanu, ak imaju neku stolicu..prodavacica je bila vrlo ljubazna, dala nam stolac, ja Vida podojila i jos se zapricala sa zenskom o njenoj djeci, odjeci na snizenju, sve ispalo super, teta prodavacica za svaku pohvalu! Mozda bi trebalo napraviti nekakve naljepnice i keljiti po mjestima gdje se moze dojiti, nesto kao "Breastfeeding friendly place" - na hrv...?

----------


## tweety

u mene je neki dan buljio razrednik iz osnovne skole dok sam Frana dojila na plazi.
a sto cu mu ja!!!

----------

E ja vam moram pohvalit McDonalds...Onaj u Jurišićevoj za početak, za ostale ne znam...

Bila sam tamo nekoliko puta u zadnjih par mjeseci, i ljudi su uveli u prizemlju 'kutak za dojenje'!!

Imaju kabinicu sa zavjesom za mem kojima je neugodno pred svima, tako da mogu nesmetano sjesti unutra i nahraniti bebu, stvarno lijepo izgleda i sređeno je. Kad sam prvi put upala toga nije bilo, pa me teta čak pitala da li mi treba neko privatnije mjesto da nahranim Karla, iako je meni bilo svejedno gdje ću sjedit :wink: 

A ako uđete s kolicima odmah vas netko posjedne u dio rezerviran za roditelje s djecom, donese klopu tako da ne morate čekat u redu i stvarno su divni...I što je najbolje, na svakom stolu su Rodini letci o SOS Telefonu s Petrunjelom i Lovrom u glavnoj ulozi :D  :D 

Jedino što nisu riješili najbolje je da su WCi na katu, tako da je prematanje malo komplicirano, ali mi uvijek pričuvaju kolica dok ja odem gore s njim.

----------

Bolje razrednik nego učenici! Pa isto, šta ću im ja!

----------


## zrinka

roda je bila pozvana na otvaranje tog kutka za dojenje

----------


## mama_ana

Ja sam sad u Zagrebu, u Gundulicevoj i dojim svog Marka kad god treba i ma gdje bili, u parku, u tramvaju, u kaficu, bilo gdje, a i dok smo bili manji u Torontu, isto smo to radili, bez obzira na postojanje mnogih mjesata za dojenje po tzv. mall-ovima i drugdje... Pa necu valjda dijete hranit na WC-u  :Rolling Eyes:  , ne pada mi na pamet ni da ja tamo jedem... :D 
Posto se ne jos uvijek ne mogu postenoi izdojiti, onda sad vec smisljam kako cemo se dojit i dok budem bila kuma na svadi prijateljici, tu je malo nezgodno naci prikladnu odjecu, a da nije kosulja i hlace... Svida mi se jedna jednodijelna duga haljina bez gumba, a to je vec onda malo teze izvodivo... :D

----------


## Zorana

Meni se nekako cini da je taj kutak za dojenje dvosjekli mac. Jer s jedne strane super mi je da tako nesto ima radi onih majki kojima je neugodno dojenje u javnosti, atmosfera je ugodna pa je sigurno ljepse dojiti dijete u miru nego na otvorenom gdje te svaka baba poprijeko gleda itd. A s druge strane mi je bezveze da se mame i bebe zbog dojenja "izoliraju" u odredjena mjesta za to predvidjena. Ono, ko da idu na wc ili sta ja znam sta vec raditi, a ne nahraniti dijete.

----------


## mamma Juanita

potpisujem Zoranu  :Smile:  .
Mislim da bi bilo puno prirodnije da je jednostavno svima normalno vidjeti majku kako doji dijete, a ne da se mora "skrivati".
Drugo je ako je beba baš nemirna pa joj treba tihi kutak za dojenje, ali uglavnom se ti posebni "kutići" izmišljaju zato što se ili neke žene srame dojiti javno, ili zato što nekim ljudima koji to gledaju smeta  :Rolling Eyes:  .

----------


## zrinka

da, ali ja mislim da se ovdje ne radi o tome da majke "moraju" ako ce dojti, podojiti svoje dijete tamo, nego da taj prostor postoji kao mogucnost izbora za mame kojima nije ugodno dojiti u javnosti i zele imati svoj mir kad hrane i maze dijete......

----------


## mamma Juanita

jasno da ne moraju, ali se bojim da se ipak time dojenje pomalo getoizira.
zato i mislim da je dvosjekli mač- s jedne strane to nekim mamama može biti vrlo praktično, ali s druge strane može slati pogrešnu poruku- da bi se sve mame trebale skloniti i ne dojiti "na cesti", a to mi se ne sviđa :? .

----------


## kloklo

Dakako da treba poštovati činjenicu da nismo svi isti i da ima žena sremežljive prirode i to je to...

Ali i meni se nekako čini da su te posebne sobice, koliko god ugodne i praktične bile, ipak nedobre, jer zapravo sprečavaju sramežljive mame u opuštenom uživanju u dojenju bebacha gdje god bile, tak da velim koče njihovo opuštanje do kojeg bi vjerojatno prije došlo kad ne bi bilo tih ugodnih i udobnih ali ipak izoliranih getoa  :? 

Ko da postoje neizolirani getoi   :Laughing:  

Ovako vjerojatno velik broj (pre)sramečih mama takav i ostane jer je jednostavnije pribjeći izoliranoj sobici koju ti nude, nego skupiti malo hrabrosti za par prvih pokušaja, nakon kojih obično skužiš da te ionako ne gledaju *razrogačenih-očiju-baš-svi-koji-prođu* kak ti se čini u početku  :wink: 

Meni je tako teško pri srcu što živimo u vremenima kad se potpuno zaboravilo da ženske grudi postoje *prvo* i prije svega zbog naših bebica, a da se mi moramo nekog vraga sramiti kad ih u tu svrhu i upotrijebimo   :Crying or Very sad:  

A kad se u toplesu šećem po plaži, o daaaaaa, to nikom ne smeta nit sablažnjava  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Doduše to je tak bilo nekad, sad su mi cice u skoro pa drugom agregatnom stanju i nisu baš za izložbu   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## tweety

ipak, neka tih sobica.cisto kao izbor.
da mamma san njie prva izbacila svoju cicu na Trgu bana Jelacica, pitam se dal bi i ja to ucinila.
Sad bez problema dojim po cijelom gradu, ali na pocetku mi bas nije bilo svejedno, bas zato jer osim mamme san, mene i jednom lutonjice , nisam jos vidjela da mame doje po gradu.

P.S. ne moram niti reci da sam vidjela, brdo onih sa bocicama

----------


## mamma Juanita

kloklo, sad i tebe potpisujem...osim toplesa :D ! 
meni ( a i MMu 8) ) se moje cice više sviđaju u ovom agregatnom stanju nego kad nisu u dojećoj upotrebi  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   8) 




> bas zato jer osim mamme san, mene i jednom lutonjice , nisam jos vidjela da mame doje po gradu.


ma tog se ja i bojim, ako bude puno tih "sobica", neće se više nikog vidjet da doji vani :? .
a možda bude baš suprotno-ko ti tweety- žemske probaju u sobici, pa se međusobno ohrabre i krenu hrabro dojiti i vani  :wink:  :D .

----------


## zrinka

ma nece postojanje prostorija za dojenje omesti mame koje to zele obaviti bilo gdje....

eto, gledam po sebi, moze ih biti na svakom koraku, ako mi je ceif ostat na klupi, ulici, nekom stekatu, parku ili gdje se vec nalazim, onda to sto postoji soba za dojenje, meni nista ne znaci...
ali nekoj drugoj mami mozda da, jer nece trebati trcati u autu ili kuci da nahrani svoje dijete, ili kako su neke cinile, izdajale se doma i onda djetetu davale vani bocicu....

meni je postojanje takvih soba bolje od ove dvije solucije...

----------


## Zorana

Bolje je, bolje :D Ma i samo to otvaranje takvih prostorija je korak naprijed. Mislim da je dvosjekli mac, ali tko zna.....mozda ih se vise i odvazi na dojenje u javnosti kada vide da cak i u restoranima itd. imaju prostorije za dojilje. A nakon sto svima postane normalno, onda ih se mozda ponovo ukine jer nitko vise ne ide u njih :D

----------


## mamazika

Na novom autoputu sam stala na jednom odmorištu (Brinje?) i vidjela prostoriju sa znakom majke i djeteta. Da li je to prostorija za dojenje ili samo WC za roditelje s djecom? Kafić još nije radio pa nije bilo nikog za pitati, a bilo je zaključano.

----------


## ~lex~

Cure, ja imam jedan problem, naime, kako hraniti dupliće u javnosti?  :Wink: 

Još nisam skužila kako bismo se podojili u šetnji ili na nekom javnom mjestu. OK ako je jedan gladan ili cendrav. Ali kaj kad se obojica pobune? Doma je u redu - legnemo se zajedno na krevet, njih dvojica na mene i - klopanje. 
Nije dobra niti kombinacija kad smo zajedno vani djeca ja i MM. On ne može umiriti jednog drekavca, dok ja drugog dojim, bez obzira koliko se trudio... Cica je, ipak, zakon  :Wink: 

Tako da nama otpadaju duge šetnje i šetnje bez tate  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mamita

dosta više spiminjanja dvosjeklih mačeva  :D 

nego vezano za dojkljenje ... mi smo se skoro vratili iz jelse. plaža prekrasna, gomila ljudi (Mina, ko zna), gomila mama s djecom tek rođenom, mlađom ihajhaj od samija i NIKOGA nisam vidjela da doji, osim, naravno, nas. apsolutno nikoga sve bočca radi. 

a komentari su pozitivni kad nas vidi neko stariji. mlađe ženske se uglavnom iščuđavaju, kao i njihovi "mužovi".

pitanje dečka od 7-10 godina: zaprepaštena u grimasu iskrivljena faca, pita voju sestru: Pa što mu ona TO RADI??!! Ona važno odgovara: Pa doji ga, ko da tebe mama nije. On kaže: Fuj!!

eto pretvaramo se u društvo čiji članovi više ni ne znaju što ja to radim kad dojim, jer je to tako rijetko. još malo pa će se i starije osobe pitati što mi to radimo? nikad vidjeli...

----------


## Magdalena

Meni najviše ide na živce što  dojenje u javnosti ljudi doživljavaju kao nekakav egzibicionizam :shock:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :shock: , a ne kao najnormalniju stvar. Ja ne dojim svoje dijete vani jer sam eto bolesnica koja želi da svi vide njeno poprsje (baj d vej, vidi se malo ili nimalo!) nego zato što moje dijete to traži. Osim toga, uvijek potražim mirniji kutak jer to i meni i bebi više odgovara od nekog bučnog i prometnog mjesta.
Inače, mi gotovo da više uopće ne možemo dojit vani jer je sve okolo tako zanimljivo da cika unatoč gladi pada u deseti plan.
Uzgred budi rečeno dojili neki dan na Zrinjevcu na klupi, preko puta neka žena, tako svojih 40-ak godina...Trebali ste vidjet taj izraz lica, gotovo da se čovjek uplaši. Gledala me s takvom mržnjom kao da sam joj nekog ubila  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  , a buba joj se još smješkala i mahala kad ju je primijetila.

----------


## Lutonjica

eto i nas s mora i imamo super iskustva s dojenjem u javnosti! na našoj maloj plaži bile su, osim mene,  još 3   :Idea:   mame koje su dojile svoje klince i klinceze, i to sve od reda slovenke! a u apartmanu do nas, isto dojeća slovenka s dvoje djece, čiji je muž to što ja još uvijek dojim zaru iskomentirao s "pa to je stvarno prekrasno!!""
živjele slovenke  :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

Mi smo sinoc dojili u restoranu Okrugljak  8)   

I reakcije su bile vise nego dobre (konobar je rekao nesto u stilu: samo nek doji - to je super :D )

P.S. tamo imaju i stolice (hranilice) za klince, a i igraliste - tako da nam je stvarno bilo super

----------


## mamma Juanita

Evo još malo iskustava nakon godišnjih  :Wink:  :
starije žene-uglavnom poprate osmjehom, mlađe-kako koja.
Jednom sam sjela na klupu na makarskoj rivi i čujem bračni par 30ak i kusur godina da nas komentira, točnije čujem samo njega koji kaže nešto u stilu "pa šta će, šta drugo da napravi.." (valjda je mislio reći da moram nahranit dijete ako je gladno, a kad već ne hranim na bočicu-što mi drugo preostaje nego dat cicu..koju,bdw, nikad nitko ni ne vidi)
Prijašnji komentar njegove žene bolje da nisam čula, ali mi je to tužno  :Crying or Very sad:  a  i ljuti me .
I još sam primijetila ovo ljeto da sam bila jedina mama s bebom koja na plaži ili u kolicima nije imala bočicu  :Crying or Very sad:  .
A svi se pitaju šta to jede da je tako bucmasta i žilava  :Grin:   :Wink:  ...
Ali isto tako, u tim bočicama nikad nisam vidjela čak ni vodu, nego uvijek čaj ili sok  :Sad:  .

----------


## marta

Of topic, glede bocica sa sokicem. 

Neki dan na plazi sjedi mama s malim koji cijelo vrijeme cucla sok iz bocice. I u jednom trenutku od Lovro k njima i pita me zena koliko je star. I kazem ja 16m, a ona ce je, ovaj moj ima 14. A mali ko tri Lovre. Ja sam iz daljine bila uvjerena da je to neko debelo dvogodisnje dijete, a ono...

----------


## Fortuna

na plazi smo svaki dan vidili strankinje kako doje (pretezno njemice) a  pozitivno su svi reagirali i na rivi, i u kaficu na terasi, na plazi i svugdi kad bi adrian trazio ( uz krikove) ciku i razvlacija mi  majicu na spaline ( svaka mi visi   :Grin:   ) u zelji da dode do cike ili bi jednostavno poceo cicat preko robe pa su se svi smjeskali kad bi mu je dala a on mangup odma  bi poceja mumljat  i ispustat zvukove uzivanja pa su se svi topili.
 za sokice............. sve, ali bas sve koje su imale bebe ili malu dicu su  im davale sokove piti. ono sta je tragikomicno je da su mnoge bas objasnjavale kako je tolika vrucina da im  se vise neda piti ni kave ni sokovi vec  narucuju mineralnu ilicistu vodu   :Rolling Eyes:   ( tuzno ali istinito)
 o nekom pranju zubica poslije toliko secera nema ni govora.
moje davanje ciste vode malome neko je smatra  normalno a neko mojim hirom soljenja pameti   :Wink:   ali moj mali ni ne zeli ista drugo u svojoj casi nego cistu vodu.

----------


## tweety

na nasoj sam plazi isto samo ja dojila, ali zato imam pozitivna iskustva sa mamama i klincima.
mame bi me pitale jel njihovi klinci mogu pogledati kako Fran papa. oni bi ushiceno gledali, a mame bi im objasnjavale kako su i oni tako dok su bili mali.

----------


## mamma san

Dojim Lovru gdje god jesam i kad god on to hoće!!!!!!! I nikada do sada nisam imala lošeg iskustva (ili nisam primjetila!!). Čak naprotiv, uvijek komentari sa odobravanjem. 

Koliko sam se udomaćila sa dojenjem posvuda, dovoljno govori da ponekad u gužvi oko Lovre kad zaspe na cici, zaboravim hranilicu spremiti na mjesto!!   :Embarassed:

----------


## Mony

Sjecam se da sam citala ovaj topic jos dok sam bila trudna i bila odusevljena kako cu i ja jednog dana dojiti na javnom mjestu.
Medjutim, mislim da mi to nikada nece biti moguce.
Ja ne znam jesam li jedini takav slucaj no ne mogu sebe zamisliti kako idem podojiti dijete, recimo u kaficu, a meni iz obje dojke ne da curka, ne da curi, vec sprica mlijeko  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
POsebno iz desne. Ako nisam pazljiva, pospricam Leonovo lice u trenu  :shock: 
Kada dojimo onda mi svaki put treba tetra pelena ispod njegove glave i moje sike da ne iscuri njemu po odjeci, po posteljini i meni po grudnjaku.
Pa kako da se onda usudim izaci van na dulje vrijeme i sta ako ogladni, a ja vadim vatrogasno crijevo   :Rolling Eyes:  
Jel to privremeno (dojim tek mjesec dana) i hoce li to prestati?
I ja bih jednom kada idemo u setnju bezbrizno podojila gladno dijete   :Wink:

----------


## mayah79

to ce proci. I meni je bilo isto neka 4 mjeseca dok se nije regulisala kolicina mlijeka. Samo strpljivo. Meni se vec dugo nije desilo da mi mlijeko krene.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Mony, to stvarno prodje nakon mjesec-dva-tri, kad se uspostavi ponuda i potraznja.
I onda ce vjerojatno curit, ali ne kao vodoskok  :Laughing:  , a i grudi vise nece biti tako napete.
Ima jedan mali trik kad jako curi-malo stisnes bradavicu s dva prsta. Probaj pa javi jel sljaka  :Wink:  .

----------


## Inesica

Ma prođe to  :Laughing:  . Ja sam nosila sa sobom tetra pelenu i podmetala po potrebi. Najsmješnije mi je bilo što su baš vani iz nekog razloga cike podivljale tako da sam uvijek zaljevala Petru ili pored nje. U biti nije nam smetalo 8)

----------

